# Who would of thought?



## Justin Fellows (Jan 14, 2020)

Ive accepted it might take time before im a Barista.

Newbie

Justin


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just plod on matey! We all started somewhere. Understand that the machine you use has little impact on the shot you produce. The grinder more so. You want to extract an amount of wet coffee from and amount of dry coffee (referred to as the ratio). Al lot plump for a 2:1 ratio ie 18 gas in 36 out. Nothing is cast in stone. Try that and if it does not taste right, shorten or lengthen. Presuming you have a pump machine aim for about 30 seconds from flipping the switch to turning it off. Just enjoy and be happy and if the bug overtakes you, then your coffee will improve!


----------



## Justin Fellows (Jan 14, 2020)

I got the Barista Pro at Xmas.

Got some supermaket illy tinned, grind setting 9 semed be okay 18g.

Got some of the real stuff from Ancoats its days old. Im down to grind 6 and its flowing like a tap turned on still ??

Justin


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The grind setting is just a point of reference! Until the grinder is calibrated (that means finding the point at which the burrs touch or chirp. You then wind them back slightly, so you know what number corresponds to what. Just tighten or lose the dial as needs be. ) @ajohn is the forum Sage expert so he may come on and be able to explain my shortcomings! Remember, every bean is different!


----------



## Justin Fellows (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for the guidance yes be good speak to @ajohn

Justin


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I just post a link on checking and calibrating / Sage grinders.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49058-how-to-check-any-sage-grinder/?do=embed

I've added a bit of an update for the uninitiated for if they check before grinding anything.

Curious that the @ajohn didn't do anything - probably down to not clicking the pop up.

John

-


----------



## Justin Fellows (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks @ajohn ill see if I understand it iam a beginner the language alone has been a little test.

Justin


----------

